# Anyone here going to Hobart Summer 2018?



## ariissleeping (Dec 7, 2017)

As title says really.
This is the first competition for Tasmania, Australia, so i'm rather hyped!
wca linky: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/HobartSummer2018

_feliks zemdegs is going _


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 7, 2017)

Good luck man


----------



## ariissleeping (Dec 7, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Good luck man


rip me im only sub 18-20 ish working to get sub 13 in the two months before xd


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 11, 2017)

would go but no direct flights to tassie from NZ so super $$


----------

